#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Reported Post by yathrika

## yathrika

yathrika has reported a post.

Reason:


> hey im yathrika3rd yr  student of cse


Post: Introductions..Let's Do it!
Forum: Forum Rules, Posting Guidelines & Important Announcements
Assigned Moderators: N/A

Posted by: FaaDoO-Engineer
Original Content: 


> Hello FaaDoOs..
> 
> I am FaaDoOEngineer.com. I am one of the coolest and awesomest website for us, the Techies and aspiring techies.
> I aspire to be India's BIGGEST website for us, the FaaDoOEngineers.
> 
> For those who haven't checked me out yet, I have a host of features like an *Articles section, Discussion forum, Blogs, Videos, Ebooks for aspiring Engineers, Ebooks for Engineers, Projects, paper presentations* and so much more...!
> 
> Also, if you are active on FE.com then you will get points in your account. Soon we will come out with a redemption scheme.. 
> 
> So..this is a bit about me.._WHAT ABOUT YOU..._








  Similar Threads: Reported Post by pratiyaksh Reported Post by berzerius Reported Post by akhilstfame Reported Post by deepak1832 Reported Post by ria 01

----------

